# Swan Lake



## Queen of the Nerds

In which we talk about the AMAZING Tchaikovsky ballet "Swan Lake".


----------



## MoonlightSonata

From all the threads you have started, I assume you are a Tchaikovsky fan.
I must confess that I have never seen that ballet, though I have of course overheard the inescapable "Scéne Finale" with the lovely oboe melody.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Yes, I am. In fact, he is on my "Top 5 Composers" list, which is VERY HARD to get onto. (The other four on that list are Mozart, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and Dvorak.) 
P.S. On another post, I told you about why I start so many threads. I will continue here:
Even if other people have started threads similar to mine, I still start them because they are the "Queen of the Nerds" way!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Also, I have never seen "Swan Lake" in person; I have only seen it on YouTube. IT IS SO AMAZING, THOUGH!


----------



## david johnson

The best final moments recorded are on Melodiya with Rozhdestvensky/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra! The rest of the recording is fine, too.


----------



## AlexHM

I love Tchai's music but personally I find that very few ballet renditions actually manage to 'match' the choreography with his music. I mean Swan Lake is classical, the Dance of the 4 Swans scene is barely changed (would be so mad if they do) when adapted on stage worldwide, but look at "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" in Nutcracker. Very few managed to have choreography that fits the music at all.


----------



## Celesta

david johnson said:


> The best final moments recorded are on Melodiya with Rozhdestvensky/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra! The rest of the recording is fine, too.


The best final moments definitely. I've heard many Swan Lakes, but I always return to the power, drama, poignancy and romance of the Rozhdestvensky. He owns the ballet, IMO.


----------



## sharik

a recent Bolshoi 2015 production -


----------



## Radioman

I worked in Russia for awhile and I got to see Swan Lake at the Marinsky in St. Petersburg as well as at the Bolshoi I understand they have totally rerun usher the Bolshoi back to the way it was under the Czars. Anyway it was a fantastic experience to see Swan Lake performed in Russia and sit in these famous theaters.


----------



## Marsilius

Other conductors on disc who are worth a listen (Amazon has full details)...

Svetlanov - passionate to the nth degree
Dutoit - arguably the best recorded sound which helps a lot in such a spectacular score
Ermler - authentically Russian but without the drawbacks of a Russian orchestra of the time (i.e. characteristically blaring brass)
Fistoularu - there are two recordings that were abridged to greater or lesser extents and one late one that's virtually complete - all convey the greatest air of a real theatre performance


----------

